# msc melody qing



## Old Se Dog

have just heard the ex msc melody has been beached at breakers - sad another oldie - after the thompson spirit -saga ruby and island escape in the last couple of months - not big names for some - but for an old salt like myself - heartsore


----------



## CliveH

Saga Ruby went for scrap a couple of years ago, maybe longer. Melody has been in a bad state for a very long time. I don't believe that she ever made a single voyage as Qing for her Indian owners. It seems that she was put into lay up and left to rot. Certainly a sad waste and a pity that some other owner didn't buy her for continued use.


----------



## Old Se Dog

*qing x msc melody*

images at the breakers - the point of no return


----------



## Old Se Dog

*qing*

finally beached


----------



## Stephen J. Card

I sailed in her twice as ATLANTIC. Nothing a patch on OCEANIC, but she had the same Home Line's style.


----------

